# Blues



## kurazy kracka

Y'all are missing out. Been hammering big blues for going on the better part of 2 weeks now all on top water.


biggest was 40" on the dot and 20lbs.


----------



## 1BadF350

Can you give us the GPS coordinates, type of lure, time of day, what you ate for lunch, etc. thanks


----------



## digiRAMbo

1BadF350 said:


> Can you give us the GPS coordinates, type of lure, time of day, what you ate for lunch, etc. thanks


LOL. I think I've been doing it wrong with my fishing reports. Going forward, I think I'll black out any identifiable objects in the picture and just talk about how good it has been.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

1BadF350 said:


> Can you give us the GPS coordinates, type of lure, time of day, what you ate for lunch, etc. thanks


ha ha ha ha


----------



## TunaFish

1badf350 said:


> can you give us the gps coordinates, type of lure, time of day, what you ate for lunch, etc. Thanks


lmao!!!


----------



## Jason Mason

I seen it all on this site 😩🤔😩


----------



## Manlystanley

CaliYellowtail said:


> ha ha ha ha


+1 !!!!!!!

I got a huge laugh out of this.........


----------



## kurazy kracka

1BadF350 said:


> Can you give us the GPS coordinates, type of lure, time of day, what you ate for lunch, etc. thanks


W 75 048´N 38 027´ . poppers, roughly 4pm, lunch was a buffalo chicken meatball parm sub with fries and fried pickles and a diet pepsi, Wind was light and variable. air temp was 70*, it was a dropping tide, 3 days after a full moon, water depth approximately 3-5 feet, water fairly stained and an estimated 60*, there was 1 seagull on the beach, no boats in the water, 13 clouds passed me by while out there this day, saw no bait, landed roughly 20 fish this particular day, the smallest being 30-32".


----------



## 1BadF350

kurazy kracka said:


> W 75 048´N 38 027´ . poppers, roughly 4pm, lunch was a buffalo chicken meatball parm sub with fries and fried pickles and a diet pepsi, Wind was light and variable. air temp was 70*, it was a dropping tide, 3 days after a full moon, water depth approximately 3-5 feet, water fairly stained and an estimated 60*, there was 1 seagull on the beach, no boats in the water, 13 clouds passed me by while out there this day, saw no bait, landed roughly 20 fish this particular day, the smallest being 30-32".


What was the relative humidity?


----------



## andypat

kurazy kracka said:


> W 75 048´N 38 027´ . poppers, roughly 4pm, lunch was a buffalo chicken meatball parm sub with fries and fried pickles and a diet pepsi, Wind was light and variable. air temp was 70*, it was a dropping tide, 3 days after a full moon, water depth approximately 3-5 feet, water fairly stained and an estimated 60*, there was 1 seagull on the beach, no boats in the water, 13 clouds passed me by while out there this day, saw no bait, landed roughly 20 fish this particular day, the smallest being 30-32".


 Sounds like Cape Henlopen State Park near the fishing pier to me. LOL!


----------



## captmikestarrett

They are showing in the mouth of bay also. Down there they call them gorilla blues. 

Capt Mike


----------



## sand flea

I wish those big blues would show inshore in NC and VA but it's good to see them a little further north. Fun as hell and great in the smoker for bluefish salad. Great report. PS: Please give me the information on where these fish will be in exactly three days, between noon and 3 PM, and whether I should use a bobber or not.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Jason Mason said:


> I seen it all on this site 😩🤔😩


liten up man


----------



## CaliYellowtail

1BadF350 said:


> What was the relative humidity?


ha ha ha... You 2 guys kill me, we all need to hook up...literally


----------



## CaliYellowtail

sand flea said:


> I wish those big blues would show inshore in NC and VA but it's good to see them a little further north. Fun as hell and great in the smoker for bluefish salad. Great report. PS: Please give me the information on where these fish will be in exactly three days, between noon and 3 PM, and whether I should use a bobber or not.


GPS coordinates: W 75 048´N 38 027´ @ 1:43pm Thursday

A an earth worm under a bobber works for these fish.


----------



## SpeedRacer

Classic. Only thing missing was the direction of the wind. Great report in all seriousness. Way to go. 



kurazy kracka said:


> W 75 048´N 38 027´ . poppers, roughly 4pm, lunch was a buffalo chicken meatball parm sub with fries and fried pickles and a diet pepsi, Wind was light and variable. air temp was 70*, it was a dropping tide, 3 days after a full moon, water depth approximately 3-5 feet, water fairly stained and an estimated 60*, there was 1 seagull on the beach, no boats in the water, 13 clouds passed me by while out there this day, saw no bait, landed roughly 20 fish this particular day, the smallest being 30-32".


----------



## andypat

OH! I remember them. My Daughter and I use to luck into them.






We caught these with a worm under a bobber. LOL!


----------



## Lipyourown

Yeah but I bet the difference is that the breeders he caught are still swimming.


----------



## kevd66

I usually go out and noodle them!


----------



## catman

kevd66 said:


> I usually go out and noodle them!


I gave up noodling blues. Just got to be too painful.


----------



## andypat

Let us know when the flounder show up.


----------



## andypat

Lipyourown said:


> Yeah but I bet the difference is that the breeders he caught are still swimming.


 We don't know about that. The one has sand in it's eyes. Blues make good fish cakes. Next day cold with mustard on crackers out on my boat was a great snack. Also smoked.


----------



## lil red jeep

catman said:


> I gave up noodling blues. Just got to be too painful.


I don't remember anyone saying to lip them like a bass! Yikes.....that's a nasty mess!


----------



## kurazy kracka

andypat said:


> We don't know about that. The one has sand in it's eyes. Blues make good fish cakes. Next day cold with mustard on crackers out on my boat was a great snack. Also smoked.


Oh no! Not sand in its eyes!!!! I've released prolly 30+ blues this season all over 30". 
Sadly the 40" fish wouldn't revive. Tried for quite a while pushing water through its gills but no luck. I found someone on the beach that wanted it so at least it wasn't wasted. A year from now that fish would have been close to being a state record size.


----------



## obxchap

Where did you get the sub and can i get a beer instead of a diet pepsi there?


----------



## andypat

kurazy kracka said:


> Oh no! Not sand in its eyes!!!! I've released prolly 30+ blues this season all over 30".
> Sadly the 40" fish wouldn't revive. Tried for quite a while pushing water through its gills but no luck. I found someone on the beach that wanted it so at least it wasn't wasted. A year from now that fish would have been close to being a state record size.


 Your doing good. Nice looking blues.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

lil red jeep said:


> I don't remember anyone saying to lip them like a bass! Yikes.....that's a nasty mess!


Lovely pic Nick.

Heard it's game on, on the Delmarva beaches,


----------



## CaliYellowtail

kurazy kracka said:


> Oh no! Not sand in its eyes!!!! I've released prolly 30+ blues this season all over 30".
> Sadly the 40" fish wouldn't revive. Tried for quite a while pushing water through its gills but no luck. I found someone on the beach that wanted it so at least it wasn't wasted. A year from now that fish would have been close to being a state record size.


Murderer!!!


----------



## CaliYellowtail

andypat said:


> Your doing good. Nice looking blues.


Doing good?? 

This guy is killin it!


----------



## andypat

CaliYellowtail said:


> Doing good??
> 
> This guy is killin it!


Thanks! Your doing a good job too. Keep up all your good reports. opcorn:


----------



## CJS

I like this andypat guy.


----------



## catman

CaliYellowtail said:


> Lovely pic Nick.
> 
> Heard it's game on, on the Delmarva beaches,


I guess if you like to catch blowfish and short stripers it's game on.:--|


----------



## andypat

CJS said:


> I like this andypat guy.


Thanks! I'm kinda new here, and this is the forum for me now that I only fish from Piers and Shore/surf.


----------



## Tracker16

Never caught a blue that size. Do they fight as wildly as 3-4 pounders?


----------



## FishPharm

biggest blue I've ever caught was about 12 inches. Can't imagine one of these!


----------



## kurazy kracka

They dance quite a bit. I'd say on average each fish explodes up tail walking 3 times, some more n some less. 


this plug was new until this past saturday. Removed the belly hook before fishing it so thats alllll teeth. Got into them real good on nearly every cast for a while.


----------



## Manlystanley

Concerning "noodling blues": So, I got a huge laugh out of this. But, then, I thought: "But, I have read stuff on this board I thought was a joke, but it turned out to be true......". Anyways, I sure hope that was not your hand.


BTW, I did some damage to my left hand with my chain saw. Stupid me. I was holding some sticks with my left hand, and held the chainsaw with my right hand. Chain saw bounced, landing on my left hand--going full speed. I still have the scars. So, if that was you hand, let's get together sometime and compare scars. Would be interesting......


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Been watching you Just about every time you been at "your secret spot" ...u know the one that you burned before blacking out the rest of that picture ?...You really come off like you are the god of bluefish or something on your recent SOL posts...I think not... 
I've probably caught more bluefish in the 1980's than there are grains of sand in that pic where your rod is laying down... Just fish , relax and stop being proud of the fact that you are catching alot of fish that a 4 yr old fishing next to me there last sat got as easily as you did....


----------



## 1BadF350

Pomatomus salta said:


> Been watching you Just about every time you been at "your secret spot" ...u know the one that you burned before blacking out the rest of that picture ?...You really come off like you are the god of bluefish or something on your recent SOL posts...I think not...
> I've probably caught more bluefish in the 1980's than there are grains of sand in that pic where your rod is laying down... Just fish , relax and stop being proud of the fact that you are catching alot of fish that a 4 yr old fishing next to me there last sat got as easily as you did....


It takes a special kind of asshole to join the site simply to post a bunch of garbage like you just did.


----------



## Manlystanley

Pomatomus salta said:


> Been watching you Just about every time you been at "your secret spot" ...u know the one that you burned before blacking out the rest of that picture ?...You really come off like you are the god of bluefish or something on your recent SOL posts...I think not...
> I've probably caught more bluefish in the 1980's than there are grains of sand in that pic where your rod is laying down... Just fish , relax and stop being proud of the fact that you are catching alot of fish that a 4 yr old fishing next to me there last sat got as easily as you did....



Ahhhhhh... But I have been watching you when you fish. It is true that that 4 year old was doing good. But, you got squat, zippo, nil, nadda. One suggestion, put the bait on the hook, not wrapped around the sinker. Take notes from that 4-year old. You need it.


----------



## andypat

Wow! I don't know if this is the right fishing site for me or not. You do good, catch some nice fish, and you catch hell.


----------



## akhan

haha Andy, this site is like being on a pier...you got the guys who are catching fish...then you got guys who are bashing the guys catching fish sayin they got 'lucky'...then you got 'experienced' guys who can't catch nothing and keep questioning the guys catching fish.....got green guys, who ask the newbie questions...and finally you got the guys who are just jealous.....just letting you know tho...the guy winning and on top is the guy catching...enjoy this site like you would a pier


----------



## bluefish1928

akhan said:


> haha Andy, this site is like being on a pier...you got the guys who are catching fish...then you got guys who are bashing the guys catching fish sayin they got 'lucky'...then you got 'experienced' guys who can't catch nothing and keep questioning the guys catching fish.....got green guys, who ask the newbie questions...and finally you got the guys who are just jealous.....just letting you know tho...the guy winning and on top is the guy catching...enjoy this site like you would a pier


perfect description!


----------



## andypat

Perfect!


----------



## catman

akhan said:


> haha Andy, this site is like being on a pier...you got the guys who are catching fish...then you got guys who are bashing the guys catching fish sayin they got 'lucky'...then you got 'experienced' guys who can't catch nothing and keep questioning the guys catching fish.....got green guys, who ask the newbie questions...and finally you got the guys who are just jealous.....just letting you know tho...the guy winning and on top is the guy catching...enjoy this site like you would a pier


And then you have old guys like me who don't get out as much any more but are always willing to share their life time of knowledge.


----------



## Jason Mason

You knocked it out the ball park 👍


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Don't worry all you kurazy krackhead fans ...This evening between the hrs of 5-7 pm in your "secret" spot .. me and the amish mafia got into 'em really good ... There may not be any left by the time all the wanna be's get back here on the weekend...


----------



## andypat

catman said:


> And then you have old guys like me who don't get out as much any more but are always willing to share their life time of knowledge.


I like old guys now that I IS one. I hate waders, because I have to pee a lot.


----------



## surfnsam

Some people are just jealous peters. Way to go krazy I'd be on the flats too but my wife's getting bypass surgery today


----------



## CYT

Yeah! Thanks for all your reports Mike!

Keep em comming! Awesome pics too. Catman's.....not so much.


----------



## Manlystanley

andypat said:


> I hate waders, because I have to pee a lot.


Ha, me too! I always take a spare can on my kayak, then use the darn thing several times.......

You know what you hear about old guys and bathrooms-----well it true.....


----------



## jay b

What's the can for, I thought that was one of the reasons they put scupper holes on the SOT yaks


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Nice vs.


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> Don't worry all you kurazy krackhead fans ...This evening between the hrs of 5-7 pm in your "secret" spot .. me and the amish mafia got into 'em really good ... There may not be any left by the time all the wanna be's get back here on the weekend...


womp womp I'm so sad. Been catching them there for nearly a month while everyone else sat around with their thumbs up their asses until the reports trickled out. And for the record the picture that you say i "burned" was a photo taken in NJ and posted in the DE/MD section that i still had taken down anyhow.
You know what I look like so if you have an issue say something.


----------



## digiRAMbo

Jeesh, so much beef on a fishing forum.


----------



## SpeedRacer

kurazy kracka said:


> womp womp I'm so sad. Been catching them there for nearly a month while everyone else sat around with their thumbs up their asses until the reports trickled out. And for the record the picture that you say i "burned" was a photo taken in NJ and posted in the DE/MD section that i still had taken down anyhow.
> You know what I look like so if you have an issue say something.


KK I wouldn't worry or waste your time with clowns like him. Most of us appreciate your reports. If anything I an envious of your dedication to this sport. Your reports (which I take as you telling us the fish are here so get off your arses and get out there) has inspired me and my buddy Paul to get out more. Keep them reports coming. Tight lines!!!


----------



## Pomatomus salta

" Been catching them there for nearly a month while everyone else sat around with their thumbs up their asses until the reports trickled out." ...........more like you fished there on saturdays since 4/16...maybe a couple sundays ...i'm there 5 days a week....Dont worry - its gonna be over soon-then you can go back to being whatever you were before crowning yourself the bluefish king ...lol !!!


----------



## jlentz

Keep it up Kurazy Kracka, awesome report. Disregard what pompous ass, pomatomas salta or what ever his/her name is has to say. Glad to see you posting reports again KK.


----------



## 1BadF350

Pomatomus salta said:


> " Been catching them there for nearly a month while everyone else sat around with their thumbs up their asses until the reports trickled out." ...........more like you fished there on saturdays since 4/16...maybe a couple sundays ...i'm there 5 days a week....Dont worry - its gonna be over soon-then you can go back to being whatever you were before crowning yourself the bluefish king ...lol !!!


Post some pics tough guy. Youre nothing but talk.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

1BadF350 said:


> Post some pics tough guy. Youre nothing but talk.


Do I need to prove anything to you ? NOPE....i'm not the one making grandiose claims like this "Met up with sbcbmx112 and we hammered blues for about 1.5 hours all on top water. The spot got burned recently and it was loaded with people. *We crushed 5:1* though to all the report chasers on the beach."
If that were so - I'd like to see pics of the 40 bluefish this guy supposedly caught...I got 8 that [email protected] 5:1 where is his 40 ??? another guy way down from me I met said he got 6 ...where is krazy's 30 ???


----------



## Garboman

1BadF350 said:


> Post some pics tough guy. Youre nothing but talk.


Ginger, Mary Ann, and Mrs. Howell.....


----------



## Benji

Looks like a 30 inch fish to me and possibly a 40" depending on the length of that rods butt, but I'm not disputing him. Good for you that you're schedule is open enuff to fish 5 days a week some people have to work more than that but good for you. Also good for you for catching more fish than everyone else, someone should give you a trophy.


----------



## Mastercaster

Pomatomus salta you must just be jelious of the fish kracka has been catching. There are pics on this same thread of what appears to be a bluefish pushing 40". What does he have to prove to you? I don't know either one of you but clearly I can see who the fisherman is and I can also see who the asshole is. And honestly if you were as good at fishing as you were at being a internet tough guy and running your mouth there might not be any fish left


----------



## CaliYellowtail

WOW, did this thread explode. opcorn: Yikes! 

I personally have fished with Kracka. He don't Bullshit on #'s. Most of those choppers were caught up in Jersey.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

"Also good for you for catching more fish than everyone else" I dont claim to be doing that now , Mr. "(5 to 1)" does... ...and caliyellowtail - glad to see you realized i was talking numbers not size.


----------



## andypat

Have you met Miss Jones


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

andypat said:


> View attachment 18105
> Have you met Miss Jones


Don't know what that means.

Your post's are excellent, hope you stay around.


----------



## andypat

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Don't know what that means.
> 
> Your post's are excellent, hope you stay around.


 LOL! Just means I am bored with all the bickering because someone caught a few big blues. No big deal. Go catch some large blues at Cape Henlopen State Park. Happens almost every year at this time. Fishing is not that hard. Go get-um.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

"Happens almost every year at this time" Incorrect ....this is only happened recently (2015,2016) ...I hope the trend will continue..


----------



## andypat

Pomatomus salta, It happens somewhere in the Delmarva area this time of year. You might have to travel sometimes. But you know that. This year it is close. I hope they show up around Kent Island for the guys. They use to.


----------



## Stinky_Pete




----------



## Stinky_Pete

http://www.nefsc.noaa.gov/publications/series/whlrd/whlrd7841.pdf


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Biggest reason there are very few chopper blues in the bay, is that the gulf stream runs much weaker and has much warmer and fresher water from melting ice up north. 








I don't discus global warming so don't go there. I admit that I don't know enough to pontificate on the subject.

Couple that with nothing for them to eat (menhaden) and we catch 10 inch snappers in August instead of 12# slammers in June.

Blues travel a long way and use ocean currents to help migrate. Gulf stream no longer pushes them up the bay. 

The reason for fewer bait-fish has more to do with habitat than over-harvesting.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

andypat : Ii wish you could have seen it last year this time at indian river inlet !! I limited out almost every trip for 6 weeks straight....the bunker were committing suicide by jumping up on the rocks ,rather than being eaten by the voracious blues....it was savage bluefishing at its best.......


----------



## andypat

Pomatomus salta said:


> andypat : Ii wish you could have seen it last year this time at indian river inlet !! I limited out almost every trip for 6 weeks straight....the bunker were committing suicide by jumping up on the rocks ,rather than being eaten by the voracious blues....it was savage bluefishing at its best.......


 I heard about the good blue fishing last year. I missed it. I just moved back to MD. in end of May. I wish the pier was open.


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> andypat : Ii wish you could have seen it last year this time at indian river inlet !! I limited out almost every trip for 6 weeks straight....the bunker were committing suicide by jumping up on the rocks ,rather than being eaten by the voracious blues....it was savage bluefishing at its best.......


Who the hell would want to go out and get their limit of big blues especially for 6 weeks?


Tore them up again this morning. Got tired of catching so went ocean front plugging for stripes n still all blues.


----------



## andypat

If you get tired catching blues, you know it's beach flounder time. What I have been waiting for.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

"Who the hell would want to go out and get their limit of big blues especially for 6 weeks?"....ME .....and all the families I kept giving fish to..... sounds like you missed out last yr , capt wanna be !!


----------



## kurazy kracka

Lol I didn't miss on shit, they were even thicker then. 
You and all the families, who the hell still wants 100-150lbs of blues every week? If they keep showing up like this the bluefish stock will crash just like the Striper stock did from all the big fish being kept.


----------



## andypat

Eat More Flounder!!!


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Blues made a comeback today ,after being REAL slow the last few days on a weak tide....saw some guy walk off with the biggest I've seen taken there to date ...pushing 20lb mark I'd guess by the looks of it....dont know how much longer this will last...definitely not as thick as a couple weeks ago,,,,and they are pushing into different areas now like last yr....broadkill,oyster rocks...both places real close to home ,but a pain to access & fish...


----------



## catman

Pomatomus salta many moons ago I used to fish the Broadkill for seatrout but never heard of *oyster rocks*. Where is this place in relation to the Broadkill?


----------



## Pomatomus salta

It is part of the broadkill river ,just further up...take rt 1 to oyster rocks rd...head east to the end....very sticky bottom there ...you'll lose rigs if not careful...


----------



## surfnsam

Yeahvif your bottom fishing there be prepared to lose a lot to rigs


----------



## Pomatomus salta

got a report yesterday - they are really tearing them up a few clicks north of where they have been...guys fishing for stripers are getting rigs inhaled left and right by the blues...will investigate this weekend...


----------



## TunaFish

Pomatomus salta said:


> got a report yesterday - they are really tearing them up a few clicks north of where they have been...guys fishing for stripers are getting rigs inhaled left and right by the blues...will investigate this weekend...


Jersey?


----------



## Pomatomus salta

delaware still.....just changed their feeding pattern


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Here's where the majority of them have landed as of late ....Where it all started for me the NY BIGHT !!! http://www.noreast.com/postedreport...pe_ID=0&startRecord=1&orderby=date&daysold=30

I fished with the captian of this boat -Bob Weigand -in the early 80's - filling up 55 gal drums with bluefish was the norm !! ...mostly on diamond jigs...


----------



## Pajigging machin

Catman a huge landmark to look for if you traveling south on rt1 there is a big building with eagle crest written on the roof right side of the road and on your left is a church that's oyster rock Rd nxt to the church


----------



## TunaFish

Pomatomus salta said:


> delaware still.....just changed their feeding pattern


Cool. I think I know where. I hope to make it out there next weekend.


----------



## kurazy kracka

Hippopotamus why aren't you hating on all the bass I've been catching?


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Cause i've been catching just as many ...even a bigger one than you did yesterday -crackhead !! I just dont go bragging about it on here or SOL like you and your girlfriend Martzy fartzy do....


----------



## Lipyourown

I got 25 bucks pompom boy is that angst hengsttomas dude again and another 25 that slackcrack could beat his arse.


----------



## TunaFish

KK started a P&S bluefish report and SOL broke out!!!!!


----------



## Jason Mason

Wow these guys are still going at it😩😩😩


----------



## andypat

EAT MORE FLOUNDER! Will calm you down. LOL!


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> Cause i've been catching just as many ...even a bigger one than you did yesterday -crackhead !! I just dont go bragging about it on here or SOL like you and your girlfriend Martzy fartzy do....


He's prolly someone who would outfish you any day of the week too. 
And the one I caught Friday was tiny, only 30-31". How bout the 40" a few days prior? You should be catching a lot more than me, you know since you're a local and I'm only some weekend warrior.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

actually this guy - "hengsttomas dude" could out fish all of us (lipyourown)....Dont be knocking him - learned alot about flounder fishing from watching his posts over the yrs..besides last time I heard he's in poor health...so give him a break... 

"He's prolly someone who would outfish you any day of the week too." ...ho ho ho...funny you should say that ...I was fishing near him friday..I got my keeper within 90 mins of arriving ...took him almost 2 days of continuous fishing to get his ...So much for his "greatness" .... and btw crackhead I've caught 2 nice black drum in the last couple weeks ....where's yours ? can't catch THAt on a bomber !! more like weekend wanna-be warrior...lol !


----------



## andypat

Man! You guys are REALLY good fisherman. opcorn: Wish I could catch bluefish. All I ever catch is bluegills and these.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

those are nice , andypat...are you getting them in fla or de?


----------



## 1BadF350

Ok ladies....


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> actually this guy - "hengsttomas dude" could out fish all of us (lipyourown)....Dont be knocking him - learned alot about flounder fishing from watching his posts over the yrs..besides last time I heard he's in poor health...so give him a break...
> 
> "He's prolly someone who would outfish you any day of the week too." ...ho ho ho...funny you should say that ...I was fishing near him friday..I got my keeper within 90 mins of arriving ...took him almost 2 days of continuous fishing to get his ...So much for his "greatness" .... and btw crackhead I've caught 2 nice black drum in the last couple weeks ....where's yours ? can't catch THAt on a bomber !! more like weekend wanna-be warrior...lol !


OMG I don't fish bait you got me!

Go out n get one on a plug in the DE structureless surf. That one on Tuesday ended up being just under 42", finally measured where it came to on my rod. 

Just keep hiding behind that keyboard.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

"Go out n get one on a plug in the DE structureless surf ." ... if it sucks so bad here and u dont like our "structureless surf" then do us all a favor and DON'T fish here anymore ! Go to jersey and fish with those morons up there...you'd fit right in ..
as for this striper story of yours , seems like you are making it up as you go along...first it's 40...now its 42...as for the location - you posts photos as if you are on the south side of the inlet on sol...when you probably got it in CHSP...trying to show up your fellow sol member DREW.....who did it first there... remember the line from the thompson twins song - " Lies lies lies , ye ah -they gonna get you "


----------



## kurazy kracka

Want a picture of the rod you dumb bitch? I don't measure fish, just a quick lay next to the rod and snap a pic. 
As for Drew catching, yea he did and I was also plugging it last weekend when it was completely chocolate water and picking up blues ocean front. Conditions were far from favorable for plugging. 
You throw around everyone else's names but you don't have shit to stand on for yourself it seems. I don't even know what your bitchass looks like. I've posted my pics but from everything I gather from here is you are a sissy who will hide behind the monitor and run your mouth. 

DE is a structureless surf, go out and get some big fish on plugs in it. You went hours south to fish AI so sounds like you can't productively fish your own local waters. Sucks that some wannabe weekend warrior can fish your own local water better than a local who wants to run their mouth but doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

My, my ....now you're really getting your panties all twisted up -ain't ya ??? I go wherever I think I have the best chances of catching fish that day...from va beach to montauk ny if necessary...and so does your IDOL martzy...are you going to go into a tirade with him also ? 
You dont realize it , captain crunch -but I was within 100 ft of you this past weekend ,and you didnt even know it... I like it this way...now I can walk up on you whenever ,,like the stealth bomber !


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> My, my ....now you're really getting your panties all twisted up -ain't ya ??? I go wherever I think I have the best chances of catching fish that day...from va beach to montauk ny if necessary...and so does your IDOL martzy...are you going to go into a tirade with him also ?
> You dont realize it , captain crunch -but I was within 100 ft of you this past weekend ,and you didnt even know it... I like it this way...now I can walk up on you whenever ,,like the stealth bomber !


oh so you ARE a pussy and will hide behind the computer, thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Hey little boy...don't you have nursery school or work or something to go to today ???


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> Hey little boy...don't you have nursery school or work or something to go to today ???


----------



## Lipyourown

Pomatomus salta said:


> actually this guy - "hengsttomas dude" could out fish all of us (lipyourown)....Dont be knocking him - learned alot about flounder fishing from watching his posts over the yrs..besides last time I heard he's in poor health...so give him a break...
> 
> "He's prolly someone who would outfish you any day of the week too." ...ho ho ho...funny you should say that ...I was fishing near him friday..I got my keeper within 90 mins of arriving ...took him almost 2 days of continuous fishing to get his ...So much for his "greatness" .... and btw crackhead I've caught 2 nice black drum in the last couple weeks ....where's yours ? can't catch THAt on a bomber !! more like weekend wanna-be warrior...lol !


Sorry to hear about his health and your right, based on his old reports he could out fish anyone. Get well soon.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

nice pic ... ..did you catch that on one of your plugs too ? or is that a "selfie" ? anyway , kracky ...i'm getting kinda bored with you now...So I wont be wasting any more of my time with your adolescent behind. I'm getting geared up for a couple offshore offshore trips with the seabass this week ...soon site 11 for flounder ...then mahi's and tuna in july ...a little drum action in aug.....life is good here in "structureless delaware "...
As for you ...since you like our beaches in Delaware so much - why not come hang out in dewey beach for a few days this summer ? There's lots of hot chicks that hang out down that way...and who knows ? - you might even get laid for the first time !! woo hoo ! then you could use that other LITTLE plug in your pants you've been playing with since puberty !!! anyway ..no hard feelings dude...hope you've learned you're lesson when it comes to bragging about your fishing skills in a meaningless fishing forum...
and with that I leave you with some kind parting words....HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR SUMMER KURAZY KRACKA !!!!!!


----------



## catman

Hey guys I've really enjoyed this battle but please Mr. Salta post a pic of you with a fish to let us know you're for real and not a keyboard fisherman.


----------



## andypat

catman said:


> Hey guys I've really enjoyed this battle but please Mr. Salta post a pic of you with a fish to let us know you're for real and not a keyboard fisherman.


 X2 on that.


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> nice pic ... ..did you catch that on one of your plugs too ? or is that a "selfie" ? anyway , kracky ...i'm getting kinda bored with you now...So I wont be wasting any more of my time with your adolescent behind. I'm getting geared up for a couple offshore offshore trips with the seabass this week ...soon site 11 for flounder ...then mahi's and tuna in july ...a little drum action in aug.....life is good here in "structureless delaware "...
> As for you ...since you like our beaches in Delaware so much - why not come hang out in dewey beach for a few days this summer ? There's lots of hot chicks that hang out down that way...and who knows ? - you might even get laid for the first time !! woo hoo ! then you could use that other LITTLE plug in your pants you've been playing with since puberty !!! anyway ..no hard feelings dude...hope you've learned you're lesson when it comes to bragging about your fishing skills in a meaningless fishing forum...
> and with that I leave you with some kind parting words....HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR SUMMER KURAZY KRACKA !!!!!!


still all bark and no bite. What lesson have a learned, that you choose to hide behind a monitor? You're the one who came in here starting shit, you've seen me on the sand apparently yet still can't say a thing, and you apparently catch tons of fish which has no proof. Don't worry about me getting laid, I have no problems in that department.

The only thing I've learned here is that you try to run your mouth but can't back up a word you spout off.


----------



## StillSearchin

Caught this one up around Avalon, NJ a few years back ('bout 1978).


----------

